# Wider tires?



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

This is probably a questin most see often, but I'm wondering what is the widest low profile tire that can be used on the gto 18" rims? I now sport the bridgestone reo 40s(235 40 zr 18). Could I put 245s on this rim for low wide stance, and perhaps better performance? Any ideas most welcome.


----------



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

I have run 245-40-18's in General Exclaim UHP, and Sumitomo HTR ZIII. No rubbing yet on my stock 18's. I believe that some have even gone wider in the rear, but it is pretty close in my car.

Gary


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

teamgs said:


> I have run 245-40-18's in General Exclaim UHP, and Sumitomo HTR ZIII. No rubbing yet on my stock 18's. I believe that some have even gone wider in the rear, but it is pretty close in my car.
> 
> Gary


I think you can safely go 255-40 or 165-40 with them being that I can go 275/40 on my 17s with no rub.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

I think I'll go with 255s on the rear, 245s up front. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

How have you liked the performance of the generals and sumitomos is there a great differnce.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I was planning on 255-35 on the rear for me.


----------



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

The Sumitomo's seem to be a little less noisy. My biggest complaint about the Generals was the noise. Both have good performance and wear, though I am sure that they don't have the same ultimate grip as softer tires. However, I got them for the mileage. I have gotten 30K or so, IIRC, out of the UHP's.

I have too little useage on the sumos to give a good wear analysis. Both seem to be good tires for the money.

Gary


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

If I kept the 245/45/17 in the front and wanted a 265 in the rear on my stock 17s,which would I need to keep the sidewalls looking the same as the front?I wouldn't go 265/45/17,would I?

I'd like to be able to only buy 2 tires instead of all 4.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you want all season, Potenza RE960AS is the best, summer only is tne Potenza RE01-R witch are on clearence on tirerack for like $100 a peice right now!


----------

